# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة النوكيا ( Nokia Hardware Repair Area) شروحات :  اعطــــــــال 2700

## salihmob

*2700c Not Charging 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
بلوت وراديو 
2700c Bluetooth Not Working Problem 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
كاميرا في وضع الاستعداد 
2700c Camera On Standby 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## salihmob

2700c Handsfree Activated     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     2700c Local Test Mode   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    **

----------


## salihmob

2700c Speaker Earpiece Ways Problem  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     2700c No Network Problem     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     2700c No Lcd Display Ways Problem  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     2700c USB Cable Connector Problem  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

*أشكرك على المجهود الرائع*

----------


## yassin55

*مشكور اخي علي مجموعه الاعطال المهمه*

----------


## gsm4maroc

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## youssef0707

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا

----------

